# Testing...ignore this



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Testing new threads...


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

TheManinBlack said:


> Testing new threads...


testing quotes


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

testing my patience


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

TheManinBlack said:


> testing quotes


replies with quotes


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

test 2


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

testing multiquote


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> testing my patience


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm new here...I'll need a little more detail than that. I;m just learning the posting functionality...is there another place I should be doing that?


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Now I think you are just screwing with me...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh that is fine

I just like being silly


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

TheManinBlack said:


> Now I think you are just screwing with me...


No, we're testing you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> oh that is fine
> 
> I just like being silly


I think I'm going to like this place.


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


>


Which one are you?


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> No, we're testing you.


Test away!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

TheManinBlack said:


> Which one are you?


the guy under the table


----------



## TheManinBlack (Feb 21, 2013)




----------

